# Is Boarding a Horse fun?



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Hey everyone!* Ummm,so this is my first thread,so...just telling everyone i am new here!

Anyway! I *really *want a horse, but i am not sure if i could handle the responsibilites, and keep my grades up at the same time if ikept it at home(considerng it would be my first horse) . So i need some opinions if boarding a horse is just as fun.We are building a house on ten acres, so when we move this summer i will be only 5 mins. away rom the barn. The only problem is its like $635 a month,*so if anybody has any suggestions on how to help pitch in with the cost that would be appreciated!* I am not old enogh to get a job though. Please answer


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Are your parents going to pay for everything for this horse? vet bills, farrier bills, for the trailer upkeep, for your tack and for your never ending supply of grooming items? What about lessons other fun things?

Horses are time, money, and work. Its like having a toddler. If you can't keep your horse at home with you (which will save you money) and still have time for it (since it would be an extra effort to drive, rather than walk out your back door) then don't get one. If you don't want to do the work required for the upkeep, like mucking a stall or getting up at 6 am to feed, then you _really _shouldn't get one.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, the barn i ride at provides baically _everything._You can use their saddles,until ican get one. The boarding cost includes 3 lessons a week.Plus, they do the de-worming and all that stuff.

I would be more than happy to wake up at six am to feed and muck out a stall, cuz i already wake up at 5:30 every morning. But i thought ,since it would be my first horse, i should try boarding for a few months. Anyway, we dont have a barn built yet. So i thought for now, boarding would be the best option, but it cold most definetley change in the future.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

If you don't think you're ready for it, don't do it. I would suggest a lease. You will be able to ride a certain number of times per week, but you won't be responsible for care, scheduling farrier or vet, etc. 
I prefer boarding right now because of my schedule and location, but there is still a lot of responsibility involved and it is very expensive. The big thing is, I would see if you could really afford it. You could maybe muck out stalls there or clean tack to work off a bit of your board, but it's still pretty expensive. From the sounds of it, I personally think your best bet is a lease or some lessons. That takes away a lot of the responsibility and money from owning a horse.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

1) If you're doubting your ability to always have time for a horse or are not ready for one, don't get one. Period. Like Spastic Dove suggested, try leasing a horse from the barn you're talking about. Most barns will have lesson horses for lease.

2) You don't necessarily need to go all-out and build a barn. Our horses are 24/7 pasture horses. They have a nice roomy (about 10X20 feet) 3-sided, covered shelter. Inside their shelter is their water tank and hay manger. We have 2 paddocks which can be seperated by a gate. The shelter can also be sectioned off into 2 stalls if need be (nasty weather, injury, etc.). This would eliminate the need to muck stalls regularily. We clean paddocks once a week.

3) Since you are unable to get a job, I'd say don't rely your parents for board money. Keep the horse at home and do the little bit of extra work. It takes 5 minutes to throw hay and feed grain. An hour a week to clean paddocks. It'll really save you (and your parents) a lot of money in the long run, and (I speak from experience) it is very rewarding to care for your own horse and you really create a strong bond that comes with being the horse's sole care-giver.

4) If you don't have the facilities for your horse at home, there's no need to rush into buying him. Buying a horse is a TON of responsibility. You can always make a downpayment or pay for him in full and bring him home when everything is ready for him.

Good luck with your first horse!  I bet you're super excited. I know I was. (And sorry for the novel. lol)


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the answers! I have just finished leasing a horse, it didnt go to well because i got sick for awhile, and i admit i should have waited to find the right horse to lease because it turned out me and the horse really did not 'click' you no what i mean, our personalities kinda clashed. So that was bad on my part. I should of mentioned that i have been taking lessons for 3 yrs too.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

No matter how I put this, it will sound harsh. In no way, are you ready for the responsibility of owning a horse. I would keep leasing. If you kept it at home it would mean you wouldn't have as much time for your friends. Your life would literally be your horses. And if you got "sick", you can't just not go care for your horse.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Your probably right. I hate that though! I am going to start riding a new horse then maybe,if i like him, i could lease him. I have a question though, how are you supposed to know when you are ready?


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

You really need to know everything there is to know about barn management, feeding programs, heath care, first aid, deworming rotations, shots, etc before bringing a horse home. There are many, many great riders out there who still need a good barn owner to provide the knowledge and expertise to care for their horse. You have to be willing to do night checks, early morning feedings, plan a feeding program, plan a turnout schedule, be available 24/7 for emergencies, understand pasture rotation, hay quality, know what to do for a horse that is colicing or hurt and know when to call a vet. Even though a horse is at home, you will still have feed costs, vet costs, farrier costs, dental costs, trainers, shows, etc. Are you willing to have a companion animal at home as well? Horses are herd animals and need to have a buddy. Are your parents educated about horses and the required care? Are they willing and able to cover expenses, give up vacations, and care for the horses while you are at school or out with friends?


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

It's not like it's the end of the world if you get sick. 

Do your parents have any experience with horses at all?


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

If you've been taking lessons, the you're on the right track! I'd say, go for this new horse. You will know when/if you guys click. And know how that feels. When it comes time that you're ready to start looking for a horse, you have to explore allll your options and not just fall for the first one because he's "cute" or "well-behaved." Most horses are very different when you bring them home. You have to be absolutely sure that he's the horse for you.

Why did the lease not work because you were sick? Could you not get out to ride him, or what? These are things you have to think about when considering buying your own horse. Who will feed your horse if you are unable to be there, become sick, etc.? Will your parents or a friend be willing to do it for you? Also, would the trainer at your lesson barn be able to help if you had a question about your horse's care? Or a horsey (adult) friend? You have to have ample resources and knowledge to responsibly care for a horse.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

You will just "know". Second guessing yourself is just a way to tell yourself your not ready. Your an intelligent girl, you know what's best.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

ShannonSevenfold said:


> If you've been taking lessons, the you're on the right track! I'd say, go for this new horse. You will know when/if you guys click. And know how that feels. When it comes time that you're ready to start looking for a horse, you have to explore allll your options and not just fall for the first one because he's "cute" or "well-behaved." Most horses are very different when you bring them home. You have to be absolutely sure that he's the horse for you.
> 
> Why did the lease not work because you were sick? Could you not get out to ride him, or what? These are things you have to think about when considering buying your own horse. Who will feed your horse if you are unable to be there, become sick, etc.? Will your parents or a friend be willing to do it for you? Also, would the trainer at your lesson barn be able to help if you had a question about your horse's care? Or a horsey (adult) friend? You have to have ample resources and knowledge to responsibly care for a horse.


I was to sick to go to the barn to ride


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

All right everyone, i realize i am not ready to get one. So i will think about purchasing one after i am done with college, it will be a while considering i am just going to be a freshman in high school, but its what i should do. So i will continue riding, and will pursue my love of horses.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

I am 16 years old and a Junior in high school. I've been riding all my life and just got my horse this summer. No one is trying to discourage you from getting a horse. We're just saying it is not something you want to rush into. Just think it through thoroughly from every angle. And make sure you find the perfect horse that you can give a forever home. =)


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

I always used to second guess myself about getting a horse but I finally had the option of getting a horse and rolled with it, of couse I took lessons, helped out at the barn, and had a lease but I never felt really ready. So thats why im boarding for a while to make sure I get every thing down, and its going pretty good.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thats exactly how i feel! I think i dont trust myself! lol


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

I would love to own some land to bring my horse home now, b/c I feel ready but I think i'll stick at my barn for a while longer just to make sure I get everything completely down plus I have so many barn friends now that I love to ride with and hang out with, we have so much fun


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I was really quite young when i got my first horse, my mom decided i was ready, I board my horse, i love it, i meet so many people and im getting my name out there in the hrose world. but if i were you just make sure that you would rather spend your time with your hrose or mucking out stalls rather then going to see the latest movie with your friends and stuff like that. personally i have never been a people person, so the choice was easy for me. but once you are ready to commit all your time for an animal that could, and quite frankly, probably would, make you mad, buck you off and or bite you. And i would make sure your parents (or you) have the money to pay a pretty big vet bill if anythign was to happen. And would you walk your horse around the arena for six hours when he has colic? and do stuff liek that? that is how me and my mom decided i was ready for a horse


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

No one take this offensivley but people kinda bother me! lol! I seem to get ticked off easily, so i would rather be w/ a animal that cant say anything bratty back I just hate when some people can be SO stupid. sorry, had to get that off my chest The barn mucks out the stall for you so no prob.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

^ Then you will hate boarding. I stopped because I was sick of the "know it alls" and the people who would yell at you if you walked too close behind your horse, or if you gave it something to eat, like candy. And the people who just let there kids walk in your horses stall when your not there and think it's okay. Lets just say I had a horrible time boarding.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

I guess it is good to get two diff. opinions on the subject! I am not trying to be rude to you, but i am just mentioning that i know most people their and we are all good friends


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

wannahorse22 said:


> No one take this offensivley but people kinda bother me! lol! I seem to get ticked off easily, so i would rather be w/ a animal that cant say anything bratty back I just hate when some people can be SO stupid. sorry, had to get that off my chest The barn mucks out the stall for you so no prob.


haha ya, i cannot stand some people, but i sometimes like the company of some. im just an horse person, not a people person


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

You're lucky. I wish I could find a stable like that..


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Well at one of my very old barns most of the people who board there where "stuck ups" and knew everything and I hated the enviroment there and would never board thre but at my new barn its more of a laid back enviroment and everyone is nice to eachother and such, plus alot of the people who own horses there are either younger kids to the late teens or older people. we all just get alone and I love it but I can't wait for the day to bring my horse home.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

That is very similar to my barn. There is either old peeps that dont talk at all, or nice younger people


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah plus we have a few of those old ppl that like to keep going on about there horse stories which most are actually interesting. hehe


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Ya the barn i am at is amazing, i wouldnt move for the world. the people are like family. Escpecially my instructor (she is so amazingly nice and patient!) They are so supportive. things are sorta getting sturred up by some people right now tho...  

wannahorse22: good luck on getting a horse! even if you decide to get one later one, have fun!


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

I love old people, they are so funny!


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the help yall!


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

I know like I said they keep going on and on.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Some people board because they don't have a choice. I'm looking at leasing a horse after I finish highschool at the end of this year.

As much as I'd love to have my horse in my backyard, there is no way that could happen because our backyard is just big enough for two dogs. 

I think if you young, and can afford it boarding is a great way to learn those things that you can only learn when you own one


----------

